# Drone with sunscreen?



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I've had drones with red eyes, but this is the first time I've seen a drone with white eyes. At first I thought something was stuck to his eyes. Not so.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Kinda creepy lookin!!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

His future so bright he has to wear shades.


----------



## Bee Kid (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow! That's really weird, are you sure he didn't get into some white paint?

~Bee Kid~


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

If he did, he did it at some other location and is one fantastic navigator flying back half blind.


----------



## Bee Kid (Jan 3, 2010)

I wonder what causes them to have different eye color? :scratch:

~Bee Kid~


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Bee Kid said:


> I wonder what causes them to have different eye color? :scratch:
> 
> ~Bee Kid~


I had one last year... funny I just searched the post and it was exactly this time last year that I saw it. It is a genetic marker, but not sure what that really means.
See if this makes sense:
http://www.glenn-apiaries.com/genetic_aspects_queen_production_2.html


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

I've seen them with white eyes before. A few years ago I had 1 with chartruse colored eyes.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

He's a superhero protecting his secret identity.


----------

